# "Budget" WW Bike



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Just put this back together after UPS "lost" my Scott CR1  Unfortunately I didn't insure it enough for a equal replacement so it's back to my old rig with a few "new to me" parts. The frame is an old Santa Cruz scandium aluminum team frame. Frame weighs 1075g & has tapered sections on the seat/down tubes which is seems somewhat unusual for bikes of this age (2000ish). Thinking it might actually be a womens frame as Santa Cruz had them made for Luna mtn bike team. Either way it fits me fine & actually rides pretty nice. Bottom bracket area is noticeably softer than my lost Scott, but I'm not sure how much difference it actually makes in the end (I only weigh 145lbs). Complete actually turned out to be a fairly light bike @ 15lbs. I've probably got about $1700 in it. Here's the rest of the bits: 

Wheels: AM Classic 2007 Mag 300 Clinchers 
Fork: Scott knockoff? I sanded the finish off & painted it yellow. Maybe some can ID it for me. It has a carbon steerer. The dropouts are aluminum
Shifters: SRAM Force (love these)
Bars: Kestrel EMS Pro (Don't like these - going to swap out for shallow drop)
Stem: Ritchey WCS 
Headset: AM Classic
Brakes: DA 7800
Cranks: Zipp 300/Zipp BB
FD: DA 7800
RD: Sram Rival
Cassette: Ultegra 12-27
Saddle: Specialized Toupe
Seatpost: AM Classic
Chain: KMC

I had an Easton EC90SLX fork on this bike initially, but the rake is wrong for the frame & the makes it too twitchy, so I put my Scott "knockoff" fork on it. Much better.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

How did UPS lose your frame. If it was their fault they will replace it even if you didn't have enough insurance on it.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

hclignett said:


> How did UPS lose your frame. If it was their fault they will replace it even if you didn't have enough insurance on it.


Unfortunately the world doesn't quite work that way. Its like trying to get a dry cleaner to pay for a shrunken shirt. Dry cleaners never shrink shirts.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

They only reinburse the declared/insured value. Not sure how UPS "lose" a box that size: I suspect someone in brown shorts is riding my bike now.


----------



## Jdkane527 (May 14, 2008)

Looks good!
Were you shipping it cross country? I was on a robotics team in highschool, we traveled around from coast to coast, Hawaii to New Hampshire and Georgia, and even to New Zealand. Shipping with FedEx, they changed tracking numbers 3 times during one shipment so they lost packages, found them, then lost them again. If you really get on their back, it'll turn up.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Jdkane527 said:


> Looks good!
> Were you shipping it cross country? I was on a robotics team in highschool, we traveled around from coast to coast, Hawaii to New Hampshire and Georgia, and even to New Zealand. Shipping with FedEx, they changed tracking numbers 3 times during one shipment so they lost packages, found them, then lost them again. If you really get on their back, it'll turn up.



Yeah, I'd continue to push-- keep going higher up the chain-- I was told once that stealing from UPS was considered the same as stealing from USPS, it can be considered a federal offense. It's gotta turn up, like it was said before, you just dont "lose" something that size.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Jdkane527 said:


> Looks good!
> Were you shipping it cross country?


Bike was shipped from San Diego to Salt Lake. It arrived in Salt Lake but then was "lost" before delivery was made. 1Z 58E W69 03 9790 283 2 if you are interested. Also not particularly pysched on how they do absolutely nothing to look for the missing package until you call them. It had been missing for 5 days when I called. Seems like they should look for an undelivered package immediately without an external prompt from customer.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Take them to small claims court. You almost always win with this sort of thing in small claims. If you race you can also claim damages as you didnt have your "race bike" to compete on


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

farva said:


> 1Z 58E W69 03 9790 283 2 if you are interested.


I love their explanation when you click on "Exception" under the delivery status thing. "Your shipment is currently within the ups network; however, an unforeseen event has occurred which could result in a change to the scheduled delivery date." :mad2:


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Hey Farva what's the name of that restaurant you like with all the goofy s**t on the walls and the mozzarella sticks?

Sorry, couldn't help it. By the way, almost certain you have a Real Design Aero HP carbon fork on there. Photo for reference.


----------

